# connecticut!



## dreamingforfree (Sep 11, 2007)

i live in hartford and i'm working for this fall and winter, and leaving town for good in the spring. my travel plans for the summer were fucked, but i managed to hitch to maine twice. i'm not very experienced, and i've never rode freight, but riding freight is something i'm real interested in. i'm going for west/southwest in the spring, and am looking for cool kids to travel with. anyone interested? connecticut is a bitch.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 3, 2010)

totally agreed!!!! Connecticut blows ass!!!! dont anyone ever go here!!!


----------



## Eden (Nov 4, 2010)

September 11th, 2007 05:23 PM



lol wut


----------

